# 31 week scan and twin 1 not growing well



## Bumber

we have been for our 31 week growth scan and consultant apt today. It was not the best. The girls have been growing steadily the same all the way through and now twin one is over a pound less than her sister. They are concerned and have scheduled us for twice weekly checks. If we go again next monday and she is not growing further they will steriod us up and deliver them. We are under strict instructions to go in should we have the slightest concern.

They are DCDA (frats) so its not TTS and the placenta and cord are all fine which is a relief. she is happily kicking as I write this. 

Has anyone else had this and what was the outcome ? I want to keep them both in as long as possible. Although next week would be 8 weeks prem so not all that bad. 

bumb x


----------



## vineyard

Yes, my girls were nearly the same throughout and Addison (A) starting growing more. In the end Addison was 1 lb 3 oz heavier. The doctors here weren't concerned.....

Depending on how much you trust your doctor, I would truly be asking for a second opinion before you steroid up and deliver that early....


----------



## auntcarrie

My girls were 5lb 7oz (A) and 6lb 2oz (B). So just over 1/2 lb difference at 35 weeks. B was measuring bigger starting at around 30 weeks as well... 

I'm not sure when to be concerned, but if you can keep 'em in until at least week 35 then you run less of a risk for any NICU stays... Having said that, if the difference is something they are very concerned about, do what you have to.

GOOD LUCK. Let us know how it goes next week.


----------



## _Vicky_

We never got weight estimates all the way through but the boys were 5lb4 and 5lb12 at birth Fynn was quite a bit bigger than Sam. No one ever mentioned it to me that it was an issue being different in size xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Bit puzzled here hun. As many of these ladies have mentioned there is often a difference in twin weights - mine were 1Ib 10ozs different at birth, and had been atleast a pound different at every scan from 28wks. 

What I don't know is how big the larger one is - maybe if she is a little below expectation then the lighter one is too light - does that make sense? There was certainly never any concern about mine, but then they were both well above average weight for singleton babies - maybe that makes a difference?

Question them hun - no need for hasty action if it isn't necessary x


----------



## ladypotter

To me the weight difference shouldnt be what matters, what SHOULD matter is whether your babies are both still growing individually. If not THEN they should be looking to deliver, but not just because they are different (frats are supposed to be anyways -mine were 5#10oz and 6#3oz at 37wks after measuring very close the rest of my pregnancy). Good luck!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Exactly as Lady P says, it's individual growth rates which count, and not weight comparisons. If they have followed a normal growth curve, then that should be ok. This is why I said is the bigger one average/normal weight, but the lighter one not and failing to progress along her previous growth curve? x


----------



## Sammy2009

Sounds normal to me.... good luck though! :hugs:


----------



## greenie

Like lizziedripping says, how they compare to their previous growth individually is the key. Its normal if one is smaller, its just if they slow down compared to what they were doing before.


----------



## Bumber

hey thanks for all your comments. she has barely put any weight on between the two scans hence the concerns. whilst her sister is going great guns. Obviously I want to keep them in as long as possible so we are playing things by ear with twice weekly checks to see if she continues to grow and at what rate. 

We are in on Friday and then Monday so will see then. In truth if they can monitor her better out than so be it.


----------



## Laura2919

Chloe and Jaycee were always pretty close together and when they were born there was only 5oz between them so I dont have advice on that. 
I do however have advice on early delivery.. Babies born 30 weeks and over have a good chance in this world. The technology nowadays is amazing. 
One thing my consultant told me before they took me to theatre was this 'sometimes the womb is not always the safest place for a baby. Usually when there is a problem they are alerting us to it'.. I know this is not always true but it helped me and if they do need to be delivered I hope it can help you. 
Chloe and Jaycee are now running around my house like they have been charged up for hrs and they were born at 29 weeks..


----------



## Bumber

well an update from me. we were at the hospital again yesterday after going twice weekly and twin one is continuing to grow. so they are happy, we are happy and we can continue along the road a bit further. YAY. 

If they dont arrive by the 9th of August we will be booked in for a csection. x


----------



## genies girl

thats good news, im in the same boat and hoping that my twin 1 has caught up with her sister at the next scan x


----------



## Laura2919

Thats good news hun.. Glad all is well... Hope its the same for you Genies Girl


----------



## Bumber

genies girl said:


> thats good news, im in the same boat and hoping that my twin 1 has caught up with her sister at the next scan x

I am sure she will. it was a huge relief! x


----------



## snowgirl

Bumber said:


> well an update from me. we were at the hospital again yesterday after going twice weekly and twin one is continuing to grow. so they are happy, we are happy and we can continue along the road a bit further. YAY.
> 
> If they dont arrive by the 9th of August we will be booked in for a csection. x

Hi Bumper,

This is exactly what happened in my pregnancy. Twin 1 was discovered to be smaller than expected at 28 weeks. Previously all scans showed both twins to be virtually same size, so the fact that I had one baby who was following the same pattern of growth and the other who was falling below the curve on the graph was the concern.

I was in weekly for alternating doppler and growth scans until 33+4 days when the growth scan showed neither twin had grown much in 2 weeks. I was admitted straight away and given steroids. C Section was on the 2nd Feb 09 and I was 34+1. Elliiot (twin 1) was 3lb and 2oz. Lewis (twin 2) was 4lb 8oz. I saw on Elliot's Neo Natal notes something that looked like he was estimated to be the size of a 29/30 week baby at birth. 

We were allowed to go home after 18 days and they were both on Nutriprem 2 (low birthweight formula) but technically Elliot was the one they wanted to gain quickly and Lewis didn't even need Neo Natal care. 

I went into hospital for that scan knowing that there was a problem but because Elliot had still been growing in previous scans, didn't think to bring my hospital bag - I'm not trying to scare you, but when you go each week for scans, take it with you and do be prepared that they may admit you to the ward as they will want to get your babies out the minute they think growth has slowed down considerably. Let us know how things go and keeping my fingers crossed that they don't need to get them out early, although don't worry if they do as you will all be fine :hugs:

Elle x


----------



## Bumber

snowgirl said:


> Bumber said:
> 
> 
> well an update from me. we were at the hospital again yesterday after going twice weekly and twin one is continuing to grow. so they are happy, we are happy and we can continue along the road a bit further. YAY.
> 
> If they dont arrive by the 9th of August we will be booked in for a csection. x
> 
> Hi Bumper,
> 
> This is exactly what happened in my pregnancy. Twin 1 was discovered to be smaller than expected at 28 weeks. Previously all scans showed both twins to be virtually same size, so the fact that I had one baby who was following the same pattern of growth and the other who was falling below the curve on the graph was the concern.
> 
> I was in weekly for alternating doppler and growth scans until 33+4 days when the growth scan showed neither twin had grown much in 2 weeks. I was admitted straight away and given steroids. C Section was on the 2nd Feb 09 and I was 34+1. Elliiot (twin 1) was 3lb and 2oz. Lewis (twin 2) was 4lb 8oz. I saw on Elliot's Neo Natal notes something that looked like he was estimated to be the size of a 29/30 week baby at birth.
> 
> We were allowed to go home after 18 days and they were both on Nutriprem 2 (low birthweight formula) but technically Elliot was the one they wanted to gain quickly and Lewis didn't even need Neo Natal care.
> 
> I went into hospital for that scan knowing that there was a problem but because Elliot had still been growing in previous scans, didn't think to bring my hospital bag - I'm not trying to scare you, but when you go each week for scans, take it with you and do be prepared that they may admit you to the ward as they will want to get your babies out the minute they think growth has slowed down considerably. Let us know how things go and keeping my fingers crossed that they don't need to get them out early, although don't worry if they do as you will all be fine :hugs:
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...

Elle this is just what happened to us. I hope now she is growing better it will be a little while longer although they are still monitoring us closely. We have the hospital bag and notes in the car nowadays!!! Thanks so much, This has helped me a lot x


----------



## Laura2919

Bumber said:


> snowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumber said:
> 
> 
> well an update from me. we were at the hospital again yesterday after going twice weekly and twin one is continuing to grow. so they are happy, we are happy and we can continue along the road a bit further. YAY.
> 
> If they dont arrive by the 9th of August we will be booked in for a csection. x
> 
> Hi Bumper,
> 
> This is exactly what happened in my pregnancy. Twin 1 was discovered to be smaller than expected at 28 weeks. Previously all scans showed both twins to be virtually same size, so the fact that I had one baby who was following the same pattern of growth and the other who was falling below the curve on the graph was the concern.
> 
> I was in weekly for alternating doppler and growth scans until 33+4 days when the growth scan showed neither twin had grown much in 2 weeks. I was admitted straight away and given steroids. C Section was on the 2nd Feb 09 and I was 34+1. Elliiot (twin 1) was 3lb and 2oz. Lewis (twin 2) was 4lb 8oz. I saw on Elliot's Neo Natal notes something that looked like he was estimated to be the size of a 29/30 week baby at birth.
> 
> We were allowed to go home after 18 days and they were both on Nutriprem 2 (low birthweight formula) but technically Elliot was the one they wanted to gain quickly and Lewis didn't even need Neo Natal care.
> 
> I went into hospital for that scan knowing that there was a problem but because Elliot had still been growing in previous scans, didn't think to bring my hospital bag - I'm not trying to scare you, but when you go each week for scans, take it with you and do be prepared that they may admit you to the ward as they will want to get your babies out the minute they think growth has slowed down considerably. Let us know how things go and keeping my fingers crossed that they don't need to get them out early, although don't worry if they do as you will all be fine :hugs:
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...
> 
> Elle this is just what happened to us. I hope now she is growing better it will be a little while longer although they are still monitoring us closely. We have the hospital bag and notes in the car nowadays!!! Thanks so much, This has helped me a lot xClick to expand...

My girls were born at 29 weeks and were 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz docs said they were brilliant weights and thats the average weight of a 32/33 weeker.. My girls were also on Nutriprem2.. They stayed on it until they were 13 months! They came home after 4 weeks in hospital which is also pretty good....


----------



## genies girl

Thanks for the advice i shall do the same x


----------

